# Ein PRob.....PLZ HELP



## Da Damn Cam (20. Februar 2004)

hi,
habe es doch noch gestern geschafft mein sound hinzukriegen...aber nun habe ich ne anderes problem....
ich lese zur zeit selflinux..weiss auch was unix ungefähr ist und minix tec...aber nun steht folgendes dort..:

Suchen Sie die Kerneldatei, mit der Ihre Distribution den Rechner zum Booten gebracht hat. Kopieren Sie diese Datei im raw-Modus auf eine roh (ohne Erstellung eines Filesystems) formatierte 3,5"-Diskette: 

root@linux / # dd if=KERNELFILE of=/dev/fd0u1440 


was muss ich jetzt genau machen ?.....wo ist die Kerneldatei ? Wie heißt sie ? und wo soll der befehl rein ? in die Konsole...btw habe Suse Linux...und bin anfänger.......plz help!


----------



## maychu (23. Februar 2004)

HI,

die steht meistens unter /boot .. 
welchen bootmanager hast du denn? 
meistens unter /etc ist eine lilo.conf oder grub.conf in der findest du deinen eintrag vom bootmenu.


----------

